# Taco Salad



## Adillo303 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Taco Salad       
 
1 ½# 85% lean ground beef
1 Firm head of lettuce
1 or 2 tomatoes
3 Bunches of green onions
1 Brick of Monterey Jack Cheese
1 Brick Extra Sharp Cheddar Cheese
1 Package of Taco Seasonings OR See Below
1 Good size bunch of Cilantro
1 Bag of Nacho Cheese Doritos
Adobo to taste
 
Prepare the meat
 
Brown the hamburger (Just brown, do not overcook)
When it is brown, add the taco seasonings.
Mix it well.
Dump it all into a colander to drain as much oil as possible.
 
Prepare the rest of the ingredients
 
Cube the tomatoes in about ¼” cubes put in a big bowl.
Slice the Green onions and put in the bowl.
Chop the cilantro and put in the bowl
Sprinkle some Adobo on it (lightly) and mix it all up.
Cut the lettuce in half and thinly slice half of the head. 
Crosscut the lettuce to easily eaten pieces and put it in the bowl.
Mix it all up
Shred 3/3 a brick of Monterey Jack into the bowl.
Mix well – Take care the Monterey Jack clumps.
Shred 2/3 a brick of the cheddar into the bowl.
Mix well
Dump in the meat and mix well.
 
Just before serving
 
Crush ½ to ¾ of the bag of Doritos into the bowl and mix well
 
I serve it that way with dressings on the side. I like Italian vinegar & Oil

Taco Seasoning
 
<H2 style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: auto 0in">INGREDIENTS*


6 teaspoons chili powder 
5 teaspoons paprika 
4 1/2 teaspoons ground cumin 
2 1/2 teaspoons onion powder 
2 1/2 teaspoons garlic powder 
1 1/2 teaspoons cornstarch 
1/8 teaspoon cayenne pepper 
 
This has a pretty good bang to it, You can change the amount of chili powder in it to taste. I used it as is, because the cheese will moderate the heat of the seasonings.
 
 
 
</H2>


----------



## QSis (Jun 15, 2008)

I make taco salad a lot - I absolutely LOVE it!

Thanks for the reminder, Adillo!

Lee


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 15, 2008)

Yummy!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 15, 2008)

Sounds great! We measure ingredients alike.


----------



## auntieshelly (Jun 15, 2008)

I, too, love Taco Salad!  I add lots of diced avocado or a big scoop of guacamole to mine!  YUM!  Thanks for mentioning it -- I'll be making it soon!
(Also, thanks for the recipe for the taco seasoning. I think it sounds better than the seasoning you buy in the packet at the grocery store.)


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 16, 2008)

Cool, love taco salad thanks!


----------



## suziquzie (Jun 16, 2008)

I've been avoiding this thread because I've been craving a taco salad for a month or so. 
Great. Now I may have to act on my craving. 
Thanks!!!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 16, 2008)

Yea, hard to keep a diet on this site aint it? Kinda like swearing off chocolate then moving into a chocolate factory to live....


----------



## suziquzie (Jun 16, 2008)

Or bread and getting a job in a bagel store.......


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 16, 2008)

Oh, that you can just feel free to send to me!! I could eat bagels all day long, I shouldn't, but I could!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 17, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> I've been avoiding this thread because I've been craving a taco salad for a month or so.
> Great. Now I may have to act on my craving.
> Thanks!!!



It's actually a pretty healthy dish if you make a few changes: 

- Cut about a dozen corn tortillas into wedges and bake in a 350-degree oven for about 10 minutes. Use these instead of the Doritos - this will remove a lot of the fat and salt from the dish. If you don't use fried taco salad shells, you're eliminating another big source of fat.
- Add more veggies, like diced peppers and avocado.
- I use taco sauce or salsa for a dressing.
- Have some fat-free refried beans on the side.

Also, don't think about the fat in the cheese (get low-fat if it's a big concern) - think about the healthy protein, calcium and fat-soluble vitamins you're getting


----------



## suziquzie (Jun 17, 2008)

I have NO WORRIES about fat in cheese, reduced fat cheese just doesn't do it for me. Reduced fat anything doesn't really make me thrilled.....
It's all in the moderation and MOVING!!! 
Thanks for the ideas GG!!!


----------

